# horn, marlin, ram, 4-23



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

We went out on thursday, and cleared the pass at about 5:00 am. There was a little bit of a head sea chop in the morning but it slicked on out in the afternoon. First stop was the marlin and we trolled a couple of keeper yellowfin, but after a while we started getting assaulted by peanut yellowfin. Not wanting to sacrifice all of our hoos to peanut's we moved on to Horn. The water was pea soup green, even uglier than the marlin, and we had two knockdowns on the troll that were hooked up for a while but eventually came unbutonned during the fight. Very strange, as the first one that came unbottoned was on a circle hook rigged swimming ballyhoo. We moved on in to the Ram to find more ugly water, but a good show of fish on the west side. Grabbed another on the troll, and then two decent yellows on butterfly jigs. Started to chunk but got raped by sharks, so we went back over to the marlin and chunked for a little while, but the current was making it a little tough. The bite was sort of weird yesterday. The fish wouldnt eat a live hardtail suspended down where they were but they fell for jigs. We sacrificed our hardtails to some aj's on the bentleg before calling it a day. The yellowfin are definately out there and they are holding up in good numbers on the west side of the rigs. if the water would clean up just a bit, the troll bite might be on fire. All in all a nice day on the water. Crew was Shawn, Mark, my dad and my brother joseph.














































this was some kind of whale


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job. Glad to see somebody's getting into them. Come on summer. :letsparty


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

Man Im ready to get out there. Looks like you were markin some pretty good fish. Was that at the marlin?


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Andy, you are the current Tuna Champ! I'm sick to my stomach looking at all the blood on the pictures. One more month baby, I'll have some reports of my own. Keep it up.

Jeff


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Andy,nice box of fish, way to hang in there and fill the boat. Where was the whale? Between Ram and Marlin>>.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

last time we were out there we saw some short fin pilot whales. they were pretty cool. nice box of fish


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Great report, thanks for posting, always like seeing the pictures of bottom machines etc...

Thanks again,

MScontender


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report, sounds like you guys had a blast. Never made it out to the rigs but damn sure always wanted to go. THere aint nothing wrong with a freezer full of tuna.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, that is a great report, well done and way to stay with it.:bowdown


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet! Great pictures.


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice box of fish!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Great report Congrats! :bowdown


----------

